# T92 - Terra Uranium



## System (18 August 2022)

Terra Uranium Limited (T92) is a mineral exploration company which was formed for the purpose of exploring and developing a portfolio of high-quality market sustaining uranium assets with a primary focus on Canada’s premier Athabasca Basin. Canada is a politically stable jurisdiction with established access to global markets.

The Company holds a 100% interest in 17 Claims forming the HawkRock Project, the Parker Lake Project and the Pasfield Lake Project (together, the Projects), located on the eastern side of the Athabasca Basin, north-eastern Saskatchewan, Canada, approximately 50 km to the west of multiple operating large uranium mills, mines and known deposits.

Since incorporation, the Company has focused on:

(a) undertaking pre-listing activities and the PreIPO Placement;
(b) assembling a highly skilled and experienced geoscience and execution management team;
(c) undertaking a project generation and acquisition targeting exercise focused on the eastern side of the Athabasca Basin;
(d) staking and procuring grant of the Claims forming the Projects;
(e) defining the initial exploration programs for the Projects; and
(f) obtaining initial activity approval (including a crown land work authorisation permit to carry out helicopter supported ground prospecting, rock sampling and ground truthing) from the provincial government, following consultation with indigenous communities and the provincial government.

It is anticipated that T92 will list on the ASX during September 2022.





__





						Terra Uranium - High-Quality Uranium Assets in the Athabasca Basin
					

WELCOME TO TERRA URANIUM[vc_row_inner




					t92.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 August 2022)

*Listing date*07 September 2022 ; 11:00 AM AEST ##*Company contact details*




__





						Terra Uranium - High-Quality Uranium Assets in the Athabasca Basin
					

WELCOME TO TERRA URANIUM[vc_row_inner




					t92.com.au
				



Ph: +61 3 8678 4090*Principal Activities*Mineral exploration and mining*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*T92*Capital to be Raised*$7,500,000*Expected offer close date*25/08/2022*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Peak Asset Management Pty Ltd (Lead Manager).


----------

